# My daughter called today ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

to tell me only 85 days till Christmas ...  (she loves the holiday)

Christmas Countdown 2010 - Find out how many days until Christmas 2010

Now ... for the past (I don't really know) few years I have made gift baskets ... Homemade this and that (I"m not into the spend yourself into debt kind) ... I told her I wasn't going to do the baskets this year ... and she had a "fit" ... so looks like I'm once again doing baskets ... :dunno: I want to add something 'well different' ...

So help me out ... holiday baskets ...

Hand dipped candles
Homemade soap
Knit dishcloths
2 different homemade candies
And ...

and what do you think ???

Remember I only have 85 days ...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

home-made jellies, nutbutters & honeys? mmmmmmmmm


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

And.... _Ummm, is it limited to stuff you make?_ I was going to recommend some winter gear (hat, gloves, scarf...). I found some nice fleece hat/glove sets on Cabela's awhile back. $50 marked down to $9.99. I had family in mind and bought lots of them.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The baskets are for the most part 'something they can use' Last year I gave each of my kids a NOAA radio plus homemade stuff... 

I don't get into "I guess junk" :dunno: Along with the radios I gave them hand crank can openers and such ...

If that helps ... 

Plus they always get home-made jellies ...  ... :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

How about a hand crank flashlight for each member of her family. Very handy to have around when the power goes out and the batteries are dead in the conventional ones. We have 7-8 of them here.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I normally do stocking-stuffers (I guess its like your baskets) with usable trinkets. I won't let you all know what I have already bought for this years stockings, but, I can let you know what it was last year ..

Everyone got a dynamo-flashlight - crank it up and let it glow

Everyone got a Leatherman tool - some with scissors and some with plyers

Everyone got a new toothbrush, travel-sized toothpaste, floss and Listerine

Adults that like coffee got good coffee's, children got hot-chocolate and there were some specialty teas tossed around.

From there - stockings were filled with personal-stuff ...


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

We are giving our boy's ready to go bug out bags this year.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Just a word on a good outfit*



jnrdesertrats said:


> We are giving our boy's ready to go bug out bags this year.


I buy a lot of stuff from an outfit called "LA Police gear"... ton's of bags and other goodies, but if your on their e mail list they send out some damn good sale stuff.. http://www.lapolicegear.com/

I just bought what cops call their "Bail out Bags" same as a Bug out Bag except usually duty stuff sized..

I got 3 of the for about $8.00 each... I put a XD 45 long slide, 50 rounds of Hard Ball 4 mags and the holster with 2 2 mag pouchs and there is room for a lot more which I'll use for flash lights etc... my goal was to have a bag for each of my 45's with mags and holsters... so if I'm hitting a match all the stuff is in one spot for each gun... these a re very well made bags

Just a pass along of info!!

Oh....last time it was really nice heavy duty fanny packs by Maxpidition... same price... usually 45 bucks or more...


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> to tell me only 85 days till Christmas ...  (she loves the holiday)
> 
> Christmas Countdown 2010 - Find out how many days until Christmas 2010
> 
> ...


how about some kind of quick mix in a jar? I make hot chocolate mix to add just water to. I also have made cookie and bread mixes as well. 
soup mixes are cheap.
just a few ideas.
I do baskets every year.
This year i got ahold of artisan bread in 5 minutes a day book and been learning to make the easiest bread.
just flour, water and salt!
so I am going to make a bunch of these breads and freeze them then put in the baskets.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lhalfcent said:


> how about some kind of artisan bread ? I make hot chocolate mix to add just water to. I also have made cookie and bread mixes as well.
> soup mixes are cheap.
> just a few ideas.
> I do baskets every year.
> ...


artisan bread - want to share that recipe ????

I did the quick mix in a jar one year ... one daughter did like it the other well ... so... so...

but may try it again ... Thanks!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

*Andi said:


> artisan bread - want to share that recipe ????
> 
> I did the quick mix in a jar one year ... one daughter did like it the other well ... so... so...
> 
> but may try it again ... Thanks!


you betcha! 

here is the master recipe page with pictures.
It makes fantastic easy bread! just flour, yeast and salt. that's it!!
Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day » Back to Basics ~ tips and techniques to create a great loaf in 5 minutes a day.

blessings


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

oh I ordered the book on amazon. gonna get it this week. so excited to try some other flours and recipes.
I bake a lot of bread so i know the basics. but to make european style breads...now that I want to get good at.
Imagine during a hard time and having fresh bread made with just a few ingredients easily kept in storage but looks oh so rich and such.
It would be good bread also to have if you're on the run. hard crust soft interior.
yummm....I have my daily loaf raising as i type.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks! :2thumb:
I can't wait to try it!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

lhalfcent said:


> you betcha!
> 
> here is the master recipe page with pictures.
> It makes fantastic easy bread! just flour, yeast and salt. that's it!!
> ...


Thank you so much for this. I had forgotten about the No Knead Bread recipe my Dad gave me a few years back. My family is crazy about this bread. I will be making this today!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

i keep one of those ice cream pails full of this dough in frig.
so easy to do on a daily basis. 
but also here is a tip... if you want to make a bunch of loaves, make the dough the day before you bake cuz working with it chilled is much easier.
blessings
:kiss::flower:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Yummy! Made the bread, it turned out beautifully. I served it with pantry creamy potato soup!

ETA: sorry the pic is so big, I haven't figured out how to make them smaller. Daughter took this on her cell phone.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Yummy!!!! 

Thanks for posting ... mdprepper ... and tater soup, to boot! :2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice!! It looks so delicious!


----------

